# Gender Change



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Timi our Desert Tortoise is actually "Timmy"! Desert Tortoises all look female for their first 10 years so we just assumed that she/he......well you know. Short of having a vet "probe" (which is nasty for the tortoise) it was watch and wait. Now that Timmy has come out of hibernation (age 11) it has become truly apparent that we have a male.

Gone is his flat female-like lower shell (plastron) and the significent male "dent" that allows for mounting is very much present. Gone is the small shell under his chin - replaced by the upturned horns that allow males to overturn a challenger in a fight. The little stubby female tail is now long (found in males).

So our 11 year wait from the tiny rescued hatchling that we adopted to a robust tortoise has finally satisfied our curiosity. We can finally make a proper name plate for the entrance to his burrow.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's fascinating... Do you have some pictures of Timmy? When he's hibernating, do you check on him? I had a friend who had two and she would put them into a box and stick them into the closet for the winter!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

OutWest said:


> That's fascinating... Do you have some pictures of Timmy? When he's hibernating, do you check on him? I had a friend who had two and she would put them into a box and stick them into the closet for the winter!


That's funny, that's what my mom did with her tortoises until her and my dad built burrows that she felt would keep them safe! Welcome to "manhood" Timmy:


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll get some pics online next week. Desert tortoises spend 94% of their lives asleep - not the most playful pet to be sure. Timmy has always been in contact with people so he does enjoy humans and being hand fed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's really interesting, I've learned something new today.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow! I've never heard of desert tortoise pets. And the closet hibernating thing is fascinating! Probably suitable for a Winnipeger...I should look them up Pics?
Edit: On second thought, it's a "desert" tortoise so probably not suitable for Winnipeg haha:doh:.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I love tortoises, would also like to see some pictures!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Very interesting! I love turtles -- tortoises.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ohhhh. Tell more about caring for him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Very interesting! I love turtles -- tortoises.


 Me too!! I hatched out some painted turtle eggs one time. It was amazing to see. They were only about the size of my thumb nail.


----------

